# Polarizer filter, or step down ring?



## photong (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 62mm lens, and a 58mm polarizer. Is it wise (without risking vigenetting or anything else) to use a step down ring or should I get a new polarizer?

I will be using this on my 70-300, which also has macro.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 2, 2007)

it also depends also on your foremost glass element in your lens, if that is *considerably *smaller in diameter than 62mm then it might work for a telephoto lens. best thing is to go to a shop and try. .. or maybe someone from this forum has the exact configutation?

everything else will be pure speculation.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 2, 2007)

If you can try it out before you buy...then do that.  It may or may not cause vignetting...and that may or may not be a problem for you.  Ideally, you don't want to use smaller filters on bigger lenses...but it's obviously cheaper than getting a new filter.

Maybe you can sell or trade your 58mm filter to get a 62mm and a step up ring for the smaller lens.


----------

